# Installationsprobleme Java3D unter Linux (mit Netbeans)



## Kronk (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo...

Wahrscheinlich gibt es zu meinem Problem bereits die Lösung in den weiten des WWW, aber ich scheine
gerade unfaehig diese zu finden. Ich moechte nur Java3D installieren und zwar unter Ubuntu.
Ich habe erfolgreich das Java SDK 1.5 installiert und mit Netbeans 5.0 getestet. Alle Beispielprogramme liefen
einwandtfrei. Dann habe ich das installations Binary für Java3D heruntergeladen und im gleichen Verzeichnis
wie das SDK installiert. Netbeans bricht dann immer mit



> ... : package javax.media.j3d does not exist



Ich habe die Dateien inzwischen überall auf dem Rechner liegen, aber java scheint diese nicht zu laden. 
Habe nun folgendes installiert



> Selection    Alternative
> -----------------------------------------------
> 1        /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.0
> *+    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java
> ...



die 3 .jar Datien liegen jeweils im unterverzeichnis /lib/ext/

Ich vermute, dass java irgendeine Datenbank aktualisieren muss, aber da bin ich überfragt und das Netz hat da anscheinend auch nicht so viele Lösungen zu bieten. Auf der Homepage von Java3D gibt es keine Installations Docu, nur einen Link, der wohl noch nicht funktioniert...

Ich wäre für Hilfe oder Tips sehr dankbar...

Jan


----------



## Kronk (9. Mai 2006)

Sorry, habe mich noch registiert...


----------



## Kronk (10. Mai 2006)

Sorry for the trouble. I found the "mistake"

Here the solution for anybody, that get the same problem...

You need to copy the three .jar files into the folder

...PATH TO THE JAVA INSTALLATION DIRECTORY... /jre/lib/ext/

so, if you use the installer binary, place it in the jre folder and execute it.
To make sure: The installation directory in the one, where you find the folder
bin or jre in.

Hope to help anybody...

Jan


----------

